# Christmas Ornaments...a little advice



## sbarton22 (Nov 13, 2012)

I was trying to make a Christmas ornament....you know, the standard squatty little ball shape with a long finial type of ornament. I was making it out of cherry, and I immediately understood why they need to be hollowed.

Can someone give me just a touch of advice as to how one goes about hollowing it? Is there a mini set of hollowing tools out there? I couldn't get any of my hollowing tools in there to make hay.

Any help or ideas would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## alamocdc (Nov 14, 2012)

I'm not sure about small hollowing tools. But the easiest way with tools you have would be to cut the ball in half, hollow each half and glue it back together. You will need to turn a tenon on one half and an internal recess on the other for best results.


----------



## lorbay (Nov 14, 2012)

sbarton22 said:


> I was trying to make a Christmas ornament....you know, the standard squatty little ball shape with a long finial type of ornament. I was making it out of cherry, and I immediately understood why they need to be hollowed.
> 
> Can someone give me just a touch of advice as to how one goes about hollowing it? Is there a mini set of hollowing tools out there? I couldn't get any of my hollowing tools in there to make hay.
> 
> Any help or ideas would be greatly appreciated!



Yes you can, I made mine out of drill rod and mounted a small piece of 1/8" HSS in the end. I made one straight and one on an angle. Something like this only drilling a hole in the drill rod.
Robert Sorby Straight Shank Multi-Tip Hollowing Tool | Hand Tools | Craft Supplies USA.

Lin.


----------



## jaywood1207 (Nov 14, 2012)

Use an old (or new) allen key and sharpen it.


----------



## sbarton22 (Nov 14, 2012)

Nice ideas. 

The cut in half idea could yield some interesting results.

I have a swan neck hollower, but that straight shank is a great idea.

I don't understand the allen key idea...I guess I would need to turn a handle?


----------



## ALexG (Nov 14, 2012)

you can try the inside/out technique, you can do very interesting things out of it


----------



## firewhatfire (Nov 14, 2012)

I made my hollowing tool out of a old Knife sharpening rod.  just ground it till I liked the way it cut.  

Phil


----------



## Grampy122 (Nov 14, 2012)

*Set of 3 Mini Hollowing Tools*

Set of 3 Mini Hollowing Tools at Penn State Industries


----------



## Jim Burr (Nov 14, 2012)

Tim Reinhart(?) on WTA & SMC makes a great mini-hollower just for this purpose.


----------



## underdog (Nov 14, 2012)

I made mine out of Hex keys also.

You will have to make a handle out of some scrap wood, and make a ferule out of some brass or copper pipe fittings.

I would also strongly advise putting a bend in it to create the swan neck. Heat it with a Mapp gas torch if you have one, otherwise you can use a propane torch, but it takes longer.

If you don't, the right angle tool that catches inside an ornament will have the mechanical advantage on you. I once had one catch and pinched my finger between the rest and the tool.

I leaked quite a bit before I put a bandage over it. :redface:


----------



## Rob73 (Nov 14, 2012)

Last year what I did was drill a small hole in the center and then hollowed out with my small round carbide.  It worked fairly well. However, I still had wood left up on top as you can't get a good angle in there.  It's made me want a hollowing tool for sure but I may try that allen wrench Idea.  I've heard it before but just can't picture it being very stable. I keep thinking it's going to bend easily.


----------



## sbarton22 (Nov 14, 2012)

Jim Burr said:


> Tim Reinhart(?) on WTA & SMC makes a great mini-hollower just for this purpose.


I think it is Rinehart, and I can find his work (pretty damn amazing), but no hollowers. But I'll keep searching.


----------



## sbarton22 (Nov 14, 2012)

Rob73 said:


> Last year what I did was drill a small hole in the center and then hollowed out with my small round carbide.  It worked fairly well. However, I still had wood left up on top as you can't get a good angle in there.  It's made me want a hollowing tool for sure but I may try that allen wrench Idea.  I've heard it before but just can't picture it being very stable. I keep thinking it's going to bend easily.



I like cheating...I also started with a forstner bit. I just couldn't remove enough material to lighten the ball enough. 

I'm going to start with a small set of hollowing tools... but this allen key business has  me really interested.


----------



## Justturnin (Nov 14, 2012)

I picked up this set a while back. I did not want it at the time but it was open box and super cheap. Well they work great for my ornaments but they are a little wide so the entry hole may be larger than you want. I have also heard of folks using allen keys for thier minis.

http://www.woodcraft.com/product/2021212/26047/sorby-micro-hollowing-set.aspx


----------



## underdog (Nov 14, 2012)

Here's what I use:


----------



## its_virgil (Nov 14, 2012)

If interesgted in making your own tools then here is a good start.
Hilton Handcraft - Tiny Hollowing

Doing a google search on homemade lathe hollowing tools will get you lots of info. Change the search string to include words like small, mini, etc to find what you need.

There is also lots info on turning Christmas ornaments. So some searching and you will find all the info you would ever want..including videos. Someone mentioned inside out ornaments. Search for them also. Good luck and have fun .
Do a good turn daily!
Don


----------



## sbarton22 (Nov 14, 2012)

underdog said:


> Here's what I use:



Looking at your lathe, that is exactly the way I was making mine. What finish do you use one the part that is left once you finish the parting cut?


----------



## sbarton22 (Nov 14, 2012)

its_virgil said:


> If interesgted in making your own tools then here is a good start.
> Hilton Handcraft - Tiny Hollowing
> 
> Doing a google search on homemade lathe hollowing tools will get you lots of info. Change the search string to include words like small, mini, etc to find what you need.
> ...



Great link!


----------



## underdog (Nov 15, 2012)

sbarton22 said:


> underdog said:
> 
> 
> > Here's what I use:
> ...


 
I don't normally finish the globe/icicle type ornament on the lathe. I put the thing together first, then shoot it with some laquer.

I do, however, make a jam chuck, turn the thing around and sand the backside after parting off. The ornament you see here is the cap of an acorn style birdhouse.


----------

